

The secret to vacationing in the world’s ‘most dangerous’ places - qzervaas
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/13133/dangerous-vacation-paul-luning/

======
lazyant
Summary: "the key to vacationing in a place like Pakistan was making
connections with people ahead of time. His hosts showed him around, told him
what to do, and what he should avoid. He didn’t go anywhere without, at the
very least, someone to meet him at the airport."

